# FL LUX Ins companies?



## SoFloDriver (Jan 7, 2019)

Id like to hear from the people that drive lux/black in FL. Tell me who you have for insurance. I was told by Geico they’d cover me if I had a car that didn’t qualify for anything other than X/Pool...??? It’s not sitting well with me. Doesn’t seem legit. 

Thanks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SoFloDriver said:


> Id like to hear from the people that drive lux/black in FL. Tell me who you have for insurance. I was told by Geico they'd cover me if I had a car that didn't qualify for anything other than X/Pool...??? It's not sitting well with me. Doesn't seem legit.
> 
> Thanks.


Take everything that guy told you, roll it up into a ball, and pretend he didn't tell you anything....

Florida information for you...

To do uber black you need commercial for-hire insurance.

Expect to pay somewhere in the neighborhood of $4,500-6000 a year, or $375- 500 a month. Not even joking in the least.

But once you have that insurance you can pay roughly $100-300 per year and get a local black car permit (or for several areas), which would allow you to take cash rides or use square, and give out business cards ect.

However uberblack is not a sure thing, uber slashed rates on it massively in some areas and killed it for a while in Orlando.

If i had a choice between buying an uberblack eligible vehicle, or getting a 6 year old POS minivan to do XL i kinda recommend the XL route.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Take everything that guy told you, roll it up into a ball, and pretend he didn't tell you anything....
> 
> Florida information for you...
> 
> ...


I dont drive lux/black.. They arent a thing here in FTMyers/Naples, but I did buy commercial insurance ($5400) and Im applying for the Lee County Vehicle for hire permit,,, as you say only a few hundred dollars... That so I can do cash rides, (or credit cards, I use PayPal)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I dont drive lux/black.. They arent a thing here in FTMyers/Naples, but I did buy commercial insurance ($5400) and Im applying for the Lee County Vehicle for hire permit,,, as you say only a few hundred dollars... That so I can do cash rides, (or credit cards, I use PayPal)


Does the Lee County permit cover you if you venture into other counties? In Florida business licenses from your county covers you state wide so I wonder if the same is true for the Vehicle Permit.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Does the Lee County permit cover you if you venture into other counties? In Florida business licenses from your county covers you state wide so I wonder if the same is true for the Vehicle Permit.


I dont know yet.. I have an appointment on Monday to apply for the Lee County permit.. I have a ride scheduled in March to take a couple from Ft Myers to the cruise port in Ft Lauderdale, so I have the same question. Ill ask


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I dont know yet.. I have an appointment on Monday to apply for the Lee County permit.. I have a ride scheduled in March to take a couple from Ft Myers to the cruise port in Ft Lauderdale, so I have the same question. Ill ask


In the state of Florida... (this may not be codified but this is how the practice works.)

Your county/local permit cover where you can *pick up* then your covered to take them where they want to go as long as it's a continuous fare without any worry. Simple 1 stop pickup/drop-offs are OK without any documentation. Code enforcement can only regulate pickups, they can't say or do anything about drop-offs in Florida.

Also a continuous charter is OK as long as you have documentation of where and when the charter started.
All you really need is a simple contract stating the initial pickup and time period and hand a copy to the customer. If any code enforcement groups want to be a hard ass they can't, as the charter originated elsewhere. Having a written form with the customers name and an agreement to take them around will suffice.

"Customer name"
Pickup location
Planned itinerary

"Joe Shmoe
1/29/2019 pick up 1234 random road Ft Myers
To
9876 Any street Miami
+2-3 hours wait time
Return to Random road Ft. Myers

"Pax McPaxhole"
1/29/2019
8:00 AM to 10:00 PM
Pickup SMilton hotel Ft. Myers
All time/miles included
Dropoff Smilton Hotel Ft. Myers Approximately 10:00 PM

Stops- (fill as you go) Also needed for taxes
Smilton Hotel Ft Myers
Magic Kingdom; Lake Beuna Vista
Restaurant
Club
Club
Hotel

It's a lot easier to give some sample cases of what's allowed and what isn't.

Assumptions
#1 you are permitted for Lee county Florida
#2 you are not permitted anywhere else

Example case #1.

You pickup in Ft Myers and drop them off at a cruise terminal in Miami._*Your good to go without question and without documentation. Turn around after dropoff.
*_

Example case #2 You pick p in Ft Myers and drive them to the airport, upon their return to Florida they want you to drive them back. *You can't. You just can't.*

Example case #3 You drive someone to Orlando and they have a meeting at a hotel and tell you it's going to be an hour or two and you will drive them back. Write up a document with their planned itinerary and rough time estimates. _*Your good to go! You can't do ANYTHING in Orlando while waiting for him. Gas up clean up the car, have a snack that's it.*_

Example case #4 you get chartered to drive a family to Walt Disney world, and then take them back when they are done for the day. Write up a charter document and you are good to go
*
Your completely green as long as the initial pickup is in an area you can work.* You can't do anything else in areas your not permitted to work. Your going to be sitting around in parking lots watching you tube.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Interesting. I wonder if this is why on some weekends I see someone using a Limo for Uber X. Perhaps they bring someone to the Keys and while they are waiting for the people they just run Uber X with the limo. Guessing they don't have a county permit here.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Have you driven riders at all in south Florida yet? Why don't you have a taste before investing all that money

There is no black in south east Florida, with exception of lyft black which isnt a real black service.

Also if you are planning to set up shop in palm beach it's super seasonal and slow. It's easy to build up clients but again, it's one of the worst markets in the country. Out of all the worst markets in the country I think Florida has most of the markets on the list lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Interesting. I wonder if this is why on some weekends I see someone using a Limo for Uber X. Perhaps they bring someone to the Keys and while they are waiting for the people they just run Uber X with the limo. Guessing they don't have a county permit here.


An interesting theory, but no. 
Being on charter means that you are doing nothing but being on call for them. NOTHING!

Even if they "SAY" they won't need you for X-hours that's not necessarily the case. Meetings get cut short. One time i had a charter i got called back to pick them up from the beach after 5 minutes because they didn't have any sunblock.

Other examples of things I've ended up doing on a charter in the middle of what i thought was going to be a long stop.
picking up lunch for the party
Getting drinks
taking someone to walmart to buy new swimtrunks (They bent over and ripped their shorts)
Discovering the club i took them to sucks

They are PAYING YOU to be _*their driver*_ for the day/evening.

A taxi charter is in the range of $25 an hour. A limo charter is probobly closer to at least $50 an hour. Even paying a taxi/limo rental fee your best bet is to find the nearest friendly (as in won't kick you off their property) spot to park. The odds of getting enough to even risk screwing up a charter is astronomically low. When your on a charter you really need to stay close to where your customer is at. You have to be "around the corner" when they call.

"I'm at the 711 around the corner, be at the door in a couple minutes"

More than likely, they are running lower end services in the limo because they don't have anything better to do. Most limo companies assign fares/charters hours before they need to be picked up, so the limo drivers more than likely know they have blocks of time they need to find something to do.

If you were 30 minutes from home, knew you had 1.5 hours of nothing scheduled.. taking X-fares actually makes sense. It could end up being an extra $50-60 a day.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Most every city/county or whatever in Florida has something to this effect in their regulation. Basically it says that the regulations don't apply to someone from another city who is just dropping off. The point of this is to not require you to have to kick your customer out of the car 5 feet from the boarder to the next jurisdiction, which would be mind blowingly stupid if that was the case.

Taken from the *Exempt from regulation* list of the Orlando Vehicle for hire laws/regulations.

_Vehicle-for-Hire services licensed by a city, county or other public entity, other than the City of Orlando, as a Vehicle-for-Hire which enters the City of Orlando for the purpose of delivering passengers or providing continued services to passengers who have hired the vehicle in a jurisdiction in which it is licensed to operate, provided, however, that no such Vehicle-for-Hire may solicit or accept any passenger while in the City of Orlando._


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In the state of Florida... (this may not be codified but this is how the practice works.)
> 
> Your county/local permit cover where you can *pick up* then your covered to take them where they want to go as long as it's a continuous fare without any worry. Simple 1 stop pickup/drop-offs are OK without any documentation. Code enforcement can only regulate pickups, they can't say or do anything about drop-offs in Florida.
> 
> ...


Thanks this is essentially what the guy at the permit dept told me. I asked want I needed to drop off a Ft Myers cust in Ft Lauderdale or Miami. Their answer was drop off ok but they had no idea about pick ups out of the county

They did say that Collier county (Naples) has no permit rules at all for drivers doing pickups or drop offs in that county, but if they pick up in Lee county (where the airport is located) they need to jump through the same hoops I did. The implication was as you say I have to comply with the local laws in any place I do a pick up

My issue is likely to be when I take someone to the Ft Lauderdale Cruise port. And they want me to pick them up for the return home when their cruise is over

Thanks again


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Thanks this is essentially what the guy at the permit dept told me. I asked want I needed to drop off a Ft Myers cust in Ft Lauderdale or Miami. Their answer was drop off ok but they had no idea about pick ups out of the county
> 
> They did say that Collier county (Naples) has no permit rules at all for drivers doing pickups or drop offs in that county, but if they pick up in Lee county (where the airport is located) they need to jump through the same hoops I did. The implication was as you say I have to comply with the local laws in any place I do a pick up
> 
> ...


If you have the trip sheet from when you brought them over, you are usually allowed to bring them back as a continuation of a round trip. Broward county will cite you for the pickup and then dismiss it when you show the round trip form. They have done this to me on pickups at the Diplomat in Hollywood going to MIA. When I've shown the sheet that I brought the pax to the hotel when they arrived, the citation is dismissed.

Limo rules are a Byzantine labyrinth and take years to figure out. However our minimum sedan A/D goes out at $60 per hour with SUV's, Sprinters and stretches going way, way higher. Dade county rates make it all worth it.

BTW, Steve seems to know what he's talking about.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Have you driven riders at all in south Florida yet? Why don't you have a taste before investing all that money
> 
> There is no black in south east Florida, with exception of lyft black which isnt a real black service.
> 
> Also if you are planning to set up shop in palm beach it's super seasonal and slow. It's easy to build up clients but again, it's one of the worst markets in the country. Out of all the worst markets in the country I think Florida has most of the markets on the list lol


If you are asking me; no pick ups in south east Florida. But I work every day in south west Florida. And there is no black or Lux classifications here. It's X,XL and select. I'm driving an XL but most of my rides are X, we are also a seasonal market too and slow in the winter, and slower in the summer

So I have "tasted" the market by driving over 70000 miles last year; Uber and Lyft. The things you mention, no black and slow market are precisely what convinced me to "bite the bullet" buy the insurance and get permitted
Instead of waiting 2 hours or more and hoping for a $30 ride, I can just drive right up to the terminal, pick up and get paid 50% more

I have also "tested" the market. I ask everyone I take to or from the airport; "how are you getting back? and would you be open to sechedling your ride with a regular driver?" The answer has been almost 100% yes.

Here's the thing. Every driver I know in this small market is doing cash rides with no insurance and no permits I believe that pretty soon every "frequent flyer" and every "snow bird" will have a personal driver. And that means less airport rides for Uber. I want my share of those private rides and I am not willing to risk doing it without insurance and permits.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Here's the thing. Every driver I know in this small market is doing cash rides with no insurance and no permits I believe that pretty soon every "frequent flyer" and every "snow bird" will have a personal driver. And that means less airport rides for Uber. I want my share of those private rides and I am not willing to risk doing it without insurance and permits.


The permits are nothing compared to the insurance problems.

Your out massively if you get into an accident with private customers and no insurance.

The fine for not having a permit is a party foul like $500, compared to a $400,000 lawsuit against you personally.

Pension?
Gone,

House?
Gone,

Retirement fund?
Way super gone...

If you have a bad accident with a private client and no insurance your best bet is to file for bankruptcy leave all your possessions in your house where they are, turn over the keys to your bankruptcy attorney and find some cardboard and start begging on the street corner.

You will be so screwed for so long that you will have your paychecks be garnished from now until the end of time.

And these idiots don't even know what they are risking...
Namely everything they have and everything they could ever make for the next 10-20 years, or half of what they make for the next 40-50 years.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Your going to be sitting around in parking lots watching you tube.


He can log on to uber or lyft


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> My issue is likely to be when I take someone to the Ft Lauderdale Cruise port. And they want me to pick them up for the return home when their cruise is over
> 
> Thanks again


I wouldn't do it...
While it "feels" like your throwing money away

1. Legal quagmire (as you are discovering)
2. Your gambling a heck of a lot of time
(If they are two hours late getting in or get stuck at customs you can end up losing such a rediculous amount of time that you wouldn't beleive it.
3. Ever drive 3 hours and then not been able to get ahold of someone? I've been in the business of giving out my number and shit falls apart. Expecting them to wait around for X hours for you to get there is out of the question. If their phone goes dead they might just hop in a taxi and you'll never find them.
4. What's horrible is to schedule a return trip and then have them completely forget they scheduled it.
5. The further you go to get to a customer the worse it hurts when it goes sideways.



REDcarpete said:


> If you have the trip sheet from when you brought them over, you are usually allowed to bring them back as a continuation of a round trip. Broward county will cite you for the pickup and then dismiss it when you show the round trip form. They have done this to me on pickups at the Diplomat in Hollywood going to MIA. When I've shown the sheet that I brought the pax to the hotel when they arrived, the citation is dismissed.
> 
> Limo rules are a Byzantine labyrinth and take years to figure out. However our minimum sedan A/D goes out at $60 per hour with SUV's, Sprinters and stretches going way, way higher. Dade county rates make it all worth it.
> 
> BTW, Steve seems to know what he's talking about.


Taxi rules are essentially the same and I was an owner operator for a number of years. It all falls under "vehicle for hire".

And learning the practicalities of going between jurisdictions is also something that Orlandoish drivers must learn, it's sink or swim around here.

Disney falls in 2 counties, one far more lax then other, the. Then the city of Orlando being far more strict than either county...

Some days I was crossing jurisdictional lines 20-30 times... not even joking.

But in Florida, you need to comply with the rules at the starting location, then you can take them anywhere they want to go.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

oldfart said:


> *Here's the thing. Every driver I know in this small market is doing cash rides with no insurance and no permits I believe that pretty soon every "frequent flyer" and every "snow bird" will have a personal driver. And that means less airport rides for Uber*. I want my share of those private rides and I am not willing to risk doing it without insurance and permits.


Welcome to my world. Most drivers in my area are doing the same thing. It hurts me because I won't do it. I have to much to lose financially to take a single chance. I would estimate 60% of my out of town PAX ask me for my number and offer to pay cash for a return trip. I say I can't do that and the reply is almost always of my driver last night did it. I then let them know that if there was an accident that no one would be covered by any insurance because the driver is breaking Florida Law. I get that deer in the headlights look and move on. My late night rides between 9-11 pm are down by nearly 80%. I attribute this to cash deals other drivers are making for return trips.

Also come Wed and Thur I am getting hardly any requests at all. Again I attribute this to PAX having cash deals from earlier in the week that continue on while people are here on vacation. Come Friday - Tuesday a new set of weekly renters are here on vacation and the system repeats.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Welcome to my world. Most drivers in my area are doing the same thing. It hurts me because I won't do it. I have to much to lose financially to take a single chance. I would estimate 60% of my out of town PAX ask me for my number and offer to pay cash for a return trip. I say I can't do that and the reply is almost always of my driver last night did it. I then let them know that if there was an accident that no one would be covered by any insurance because the driver is breaking Florida Law. I get that deer in the headlights look and move on. My late night rides between 9-11 pm are down by nearly 80%. I attribute this to cash deals other drivers are making for return trips.
> 
> Also come Wed and Thur I am getting hardly any requests at all. Again I attribute this to PAX having cash deals from earlier in the week that continue on while people are here on vacation. Come Friday - Tuesday a new set of weekly renters are here on vacation and the system repeats.


If your doing this full time you might want to consider it and do what Oldfart is doing. Especially as Uber slowly increases their prices and what % they take.

Part of the issue...

Before Uber this is how the world worked.

At the taxi companies they TRAIN their drivers to do this.

It's a cultural thing that has existed with taxis and towncar services since cell phones came into being. Customers have been doing it... drivers have been doing it...

But yes... this is a huge problem and in the state of Florida it's bankruptcy garunteed and a little jail time for doing it and it going badly.

People think that Uber is just a matchmaking service and that the drivers are chauffeurs... (wonder where they got that idea from?)

The reality is... we know that they have no insurance without booking through Uber.

You can do it 100 times no sweat then on 101 your life is ruined.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Only part time as I have time, in my market I highly doubt you could make a living doing this. There have been several local limo companies that open up and fail over the years around here.


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Only part time as I have time, in my market I highly doubt you could make a living doing this. There have been several local limo companies that open up and fail over the years around here.


It is extremely difficult to farm to Key West. There are not many NLA members or LimoAnywhere partners down there. I've heard the enforcement is very strict, too.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I dont drive lux/black.. They arent a thing here in FTMyers/Naples, but I did buy commercial insurance ($5400) and Im applying for the Lee County Vehicle for hire permit,,, as you say only a few hundred dollars... That so I can do cash rides, (or credit cards, I use PayPal)


Is it that busy over there that you think you'll make the difference in private rides? $5400/yr have you been building a client base? I wish you luck, but I don't see how you're going to compete with than uber on every other corner and the convenience of the app.

You'll get a lot of, "oh your 20 minutes away, I'll just call an uber"

onr of the main reasond uber is s so successful is the convenience and ease of it. It's going to be very hard to be successful. You do realize that several established livery companies have been put out of business recently by uber, right?

Just look at the value of taxi medallions in NYC. 1.5 million a few years ago now they are under 200k .

Good luck!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

REDcarpete said:


> It is extremely difficult to farm to Key West. There are not many NLA members or LimoAnywhere partners down there. I've heard the enforcement is very strict, too.


Yes from what I hear enforcement in Key West is strict. I will not purposely go there to drive. If I take someone there I may stick around until I get a ride north. My one trip to Key West was a round trip so I did not get to test the waters.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Is it that busy over there that you think you'll make the difference in private rides? $5400/yr have you been building a client base? I wish you luck, but I don't see how you're going to compete with than uber on every other corner and the convenience of the app.
> 
> You'll get a lot of, "oh your 20 minutes away, I'll just call an uber"
> 
> ...


I won't ever get a call where the rider says "oh you are 20 minutes away, I'll call an Uber." If they want a pick up in 20 minutes I'll tell them to call an Uber first

I'm looking for at least 24 hour notice

I've explained this in another thread. But here goes again

Every driver I know is dong cash rides. Every Uber out of the airport gets a business card from the driver and an offer to pick them up when they return. I can't back this up with hard data but I believe that the number of Uber rides from the condos and hotels in Naples is dropping off because of these privates. I'm gonna get my share. But I don't like the idea of doing it without insurance. $5400 is only a little over $100 a week so two rides will pay for it. Everything else is gravy.

And consider this. A scheduled pick up at the airport means I don't have to wait 2 or 3 hours in the lot


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I won't ever get a call where the rider says "oh you are 20 minutes away, I'll call an Uber." If they want a pick up in 20 minutes I'll tell them to call an Uber first
> 
> I'm looking for at least 24 hour notice
> 
> ...


well, I wish you luck.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> well, I wish you luck.


 Thank you


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Does the Lee County permit cover you if you venture into other counties? In Florida business licenses from your county covers you state wide so I wonder if the same is true for the Vehicle Permit.


I researched Broward.. If I read it right you need their permit to pick up from Port Everglades and the airport

No mention is made regarding drop offs, I assume (I know, dont assume) anyone can dropoff anywhere

*Airport Ground Transportation Permits*
Each luxury sedan, limousine and transport van with a seating capacity of up to 19 passengers must have a permit to pick up passengers from Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood International Airport (FLL). This permit allows a for-hire vehicle to provide pre-arranged pickups only.

*Out of County Vehicles:* vehicles coming from counties other than Broward must also have a permit, allowing pre-arranged passenger pickups from the airport and return to their home county.

*Port Everglades Business Permit*
All companies that operate taxicabs, luxury sedans, luxury limousines, transport vans with a seating capacity of up to 19 passengers and courtesy vans and buses (no limit on seating capacity) must have a business permit to pick up passengers from Port Everglades. In addition, each vehicle operating in Port Everglades must have a decal affixed to the windshield. The business permit and vehicle decal allows a for-hire vehicle to provide prearranged pickups only (except *local* taxicabs, which are not limited to prearranged pickups).

Out of County Vehicles: vehicles coming from counties other than Broward must also have a business permit and vehicle decal, allowing for pre-arranged passenger pickup from Port Everglades and return to their home county.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Is it that busy over there that you think you'll make the difference in private rides? $5400/yr have you been building a client base? I wish you luck, but I don't see how you're going to compete with than uber on every other corner and the convenience of the app.
> 
> You'll get a lot of, "oh your 20 minutes away, I'll just call an uber"
> 
> ...


They were a million dollars because what a cab could earn provided a decent return on a million dollar investment.. They are at under $200000 because the rate of return dropped

I didnt have to make a big one time investment like a medallion, my insurance is but one of my annual expenses, so its not a return on investment calculation that Ill do

Ive looked at it a number of ways

1) I need to cover the insurance with the difference between what I would make with uber and what Im making on private rides... like this a typical uber airport run is $30... (uber charges $45).. If I charge $45 Thats $15 dollars more for me... $5400/$15 = 360 rides or about private rides a week

2) the above assumes that I would have done these same rides with uber, But thats not really whats happening.. If I take a customer to the airport with uber and arrange to pick them up at the airport when they return, this is a ride Id never see if i was onl;y doing uber .....so using this line of thought, and assuming the typical $45 trip , the calculation goes like this $5400/$45 = 120 cash rides or 2.4 rides a week

3) Another way to look at this is; Last year I grossed $47500 so this year to cover my increased cost I need to gross $5400 more so an additional about $100 a week, (20 a day) where ever it comes from Uber or Lyft or Privates

so hows it going? earlier this week I gave my card to a guy I took, with his golf clubs to the hotels golf course,, He called me today and Im taking him and his wife to the airport.. $45 and I started running a google adwords ad today. I got a call and I got the job,,,$50


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oldfart said:


> got a call and I got the job,,,$50


 Nice! I'm rooting for you, I really am.

I assume breaking even isn't the goal though and I hope it works out for you!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If you break even in the first year I would consider that a win. Anything more is the celebration party. Building up clientele is the key, which you are fully aware of.

At this point in may be worth it to spend some time in the Uber/Lyft Queue at the airport just to get the chance to hand out cards.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> No mention is made regarding drop offs, I assume (I know, dont assume) anyone can dropoff anywhere


I think i mentioned this before, no one gives a crap about dropoffs. They could have someone dropping off from any jurisdiction in anywhere in the US (technically)

Putting requirements to have a permit for a dropoff does nothing but complicate the situation for a rare event that doesn't even take up any commercial pickup curb space (meaning commercial space for taxis/towncars/buses ect to wait while loading passengers)

I'm going to give an airport i know of, Orlando airport.

There's over double the pickup space as there is dropoff space. There's 1 dropoff area for A-side and there is both a commercial and a private pickup area. The drop off area is straight curb and the pickup area is angled spots to put exponentially more spots curbside, with a seperate area for commercial VS private pickups.

Why?

Because you need a TON more space for pickups than drop-offs.

Every city/county/airport in Florida that gives a crap doesn't regulate drop offs, only pickups.

Reasons...

A it's 1000 times harder to regulate drop offs
(I. you can't "sting" them, which is how 99% of violations are done)
(II. Drops are extremely fast)
(III. It inconveniences travelers trying to go long distances for zero safety benefit VS just regulating pickups.)
B. They understand that drivers go outside of their operating area to take someone out of town.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> If you break even in the first year I would consider that a win. Anything more is the celebration party. Building up clientele is the key, which you are fully aware of.
> 
> At this point in may be worth it to spend some time in the Uber/Lyft Queue at the airport just to get the chance to hand out cards.


If I can pay my increased expenses and net the same as last year I'll be pleased

I'm in the airport queue now. I'm eating lunch and will make a judgement. If I think I can be out in 90 min I'll wait for the ride, but also for the opportunity to find a new regular customer
And I could use a nap.


----------

